# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Srie TV]Malcom : votre personnage prfr

## l@rry

::salut::   tous

Je viens vous parler d'une srie que vous avez dj entendu parl, vu une ou deux fois, ou carrement que vous tes un fan inconditionnel : "Malcolm"

C'est la vie d'une famille completement djante, qui me fais m'crouler de rire  chaque pisode, mme si je les ai dj vu plusieurs fois.

Les personnages sont biens choisis ([TROLL]contrrement  Friends[/TROLL])
, les dialogues sont excellents ([TROLL]contrrement  Friends[/TROLL]), et les acteurs jouent trs bien ([TROLL]contrrement  Friends[/TROLL]).

Quel est votre personnage prfr dans "Malcolm in the Middle" (titre original)  ? :
- Malcolm, le fils "du milieu", surdou arrogant mais complex
- Reese, un de ses grands frres, le cancre mchant
- Francis, le plus grand frre, mari mais toujours adolescent dans sa tte
- Dewey, le petit frre, souffre-douleur des trois autres
- Hal, le pre totalement djant et parano
- Lois, la mre tyrannique

sans oublier tous les autres : Craig lle collgue froussard, les profs, le petit dernier Jamie, Stevie le copain de Malcolm, Otto le patron de Francis, ...

Pour moi, le meilleur personnage de cette srie est HAl, le pre :
irresponsable, peureux, parano, dvou  sa famille.
De plus l'acteur (Brian Cranston) qui est aussi producteur, joue  merveille ce rle, avec des expressions de langages et visuelles bien  lui.

Donc, voil
*
Quel est votre personnage prfr dans "Malcolm in the Middle" (titre original)  ?*

----------


## zodd

Hal !!!

Plus irresponsable tu meurt.. meme quand il veut bien faire il fait pire, il comprend jamais rien. et il est le pire exemple de tous !!!

----------


## Invit

*contrrement* : Rassure-moi, c'est juste un effet de style ?  ::aie::

----------


## attila771

Frenchement c'est pas evident a dire pour moi car je les adore tous ces personnages..

Dans chaqu'un des episodes il y en a un qui se met en avant par rapport au autre donc difficile difficile

Je peux donner a la limite le meilleur episode quoi que non....

Pas trs constructif mon message mais c'est la vrit...

j'ai bien aim celui ou Hal joue au bowling et quand Dewey fait le tour de l'amerique pendant que ses parent sont au l'aquaboulvard ou un truc comme sa

Enfin celui ou Francis, par au canada avec un routier et il se fait ridiculiser avec son costume... bref tous bien sauf les dernieres saison quand ils deviennent trop vieux


j'adore ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Momodedf

Le meilleur d'entre tous ?

Hal sans conteste !
Ce mec est ennorme, dans chaque pisode il part dans des dlires incomprhensible et tout le reste lui passe  cot.

D'ailleurs on voit bien l'image de la famille dans l'pisode ou la mere se barre de la maison parcequ'on lui a pas ft son anniversaire.

Sinon un personnage que j'aime ennormement aussi c'est Dewe, ce pti gars est ennorme. L'air de rien il est surement aussi intelligent que malcolm si c'est pas plus. Plus manipulateur tu creve (enfin si jemy risque d'tre pire encore).

----------


## Aitone

Francis ! Il me fait bien marrer mme s'il est pas tout le temps prsent !

----------


## mordrhim

piama et lois !!

Dans le genre manipulatrices, rancunires et machiavliques, ya pas mieux.
(CF l'pisode de l'anniversaire de Francis o Hal et lui font une vire en moto,
Ou encore l'pisode ou Jessica arrive et met le boxon dans la famille, et que Lois le capte et retourne la situation contre Jessica ....)

----------


## AdriM

*Dewey*, surtout qd il etait petit...

----------


## Deadpool

Dfinitivement la mre.  ::lol:: 

Comment elle les tue tous  chaque fois.  ::lol::

----------


## yolepro

Quelle srie enorme!!!

Moi c'est Lois aussi, surtout dans l'pisode ou elle se fight en voiture avec une autre mnagre sur le parking du magasin, scne d'anthologie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98HahWd4KIQ

 ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Moi c'est Dewey aussi, il est trop norme mais comme AdriM surtout quand il tait petit.

Mais Hal est super marrant aussi.
En fait toute la famille.  ::mouarf::

----------


## identifiant_bidon

C'est vrai que le choix est drolement compliqu. Tous les personnages sont drollissimes (y compris les personnages secondaires - moi j'adore Greg Feldspar, amoureux secret de Los et gros vicelard) mais ma prfrence va quand mme  Dewey. 

Je le trouve aussi marrant dans les dernires saisons (avec ses remarques sarcastiques, genre : je sais que ma famille est dbile mais qu'est ce que je peux y faire ??) mais quand il est petit aussi, il est trop drole. J'adore trop l'episode ou il danse en pyjama (pou pi pou pi pou pi pou) pour "sduire" sa belle babysitter et les frangins qui sont morts de jalousie.

Ensuite, et limite  galit, je mettrai Hal, Reese et Francis. (Reese est compltement abruti : j'adore l'episode ou il prend des coups de soleil sur tout le corps et ou il s'arrache mthodiquement toute la peau de son corps, il mue comme un serpent  ::):  )

Enfin, dommage qu'il y ait la grand-mre, personne ne l'aime et moi non plus j'l'aime pas, cette vieille chouette  ::):

----------


## attila771

> J'adore trop l'episode ou il danse en pyjama (pou pi pou pi pou pi pou) pour "sduire" sa belle babysitter et les frangins qui sont morts de jalousie.


O mais tu viens de sortir du bain et tu es deja tous sale!!!!!!
Qui va prendre un deuxieme bain???



Il est vraiment trop bien cette episode.

Il me semble aussi que que francis a t a l'ecole avec la babysitter et elle etait tres moche a l'ecole ^^

----------

